# tips on lowering rear on mk4 gti even more



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey,

so i have a quick question, i have looked but came up kind of empty. So i am running 17x10 bbs rs in the rear and would like to go even lower. My front end is laying subframe as it is, but my rear end is still way too high for my liking ( i can drive on it fully aired out with no rubbing ) 

I am running the Airlift XLs in the front and the airlift bags in the rear with bilstein shocks. I was wondering if anyone had any tips on how i could lower the rear end more? Either the bag is holding me up or i am already sitting on the rear beam. Any ideas on what could be holding me up? (bracket on the bag?)

Please don't say get the drop plates, because that won't help me out with this.

I am basically asking what are some tricks i could do to get my rear end lower. Thanks for any help. I am sure someone has done something to drop the rear.

here is a crappy cellphone pic of the car.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5441832-Modifying-MK4-Airlift-Rear&highlight=mk4


----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks kilimats. I havent gotten under the car yet but i figured that is what was going on. I saw a thread where someone drilled through the body and ran the lines and everything that way and ended up removing the bracket. This is just a project that has been going on in my head for a few days now and will get started while i'm doing the 24v swap after xmas around the end of january..

hopefully the rear beam won't hold me up after that.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Seems like the Bagyard rears go lower.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

you took out your bumpstops, right?


----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

bump stops? on air suspension?! off course i took them out.


----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

dOWa242 said:


> Seems like the Bagyard rears go lower.


i was just looking at that. They don't use the bracket like the airlift ones which seems to be able to get you maybe a full inch lower. For now i think i will customize the bracket before dropping $600 on the bagyard rears. It is xmas and all... and all my money went to xmas presents.. damn family!!! haha!


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

$379 and your problems are solved.

ive been running these for a few years now and any mk4 install ive done i always sway people in this direction. When your tires arent hitting theyll go all the way down til the rear beam hits the body and they ride great. 

http://www.airassisted.ca/us/product_info.php?cPath=91_92_113_500&products_id=1166

ive also heard of people cutting down mk4 rear airlift brackets, but from installing both i think the ride quality and lift/drop is better on the firestones from Air assisted. also nice to see a nice machined metal bracket instead of plastic


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

I just got the rear firestone bag kit from AAC. Haven't installed them just yet though. I was also told they go real low, that's why I got them!


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Checkout what MechEngg has posted in the last couple pages.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5446987-DIY-Low-done-Right/page4


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

the drop plates are rad, but camber on a solid rear beam car will never be perfected because it wont correct itself at ride height, even if the tow is perfect itll still wear and ride worse than a mk5 on air that will go a little bit more into spec when the car is lifted.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

1.8freee said:


> bump stops? on air suspension?! off course i took them out.


juuuuuust checkin


----------

